# Avis sur la congélation de disque dur décédé ?



## quark (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

C'est la première fois que je me permets de vous embêter avec un petit problème, mais j'ai un gros souci :rose:  

Le disque dur de mon Alubook d'un an à peine ne fait plus que des petits clic clic clic clic au démarrage, et ne se lance pas.

J'ai essayé de démarrer sur le CD d'install de Tiger, et le disque dur ne monte pas.

Bref, et à moins que vous me détrompiez, ça ressemble au symptôme de la mort subite du disque dur, d'après ce que j'ai lu ici ou là.

Evidemment, je n'avais qu'une sauvegarde très partielle et le moment tombe (toujours) mal, puisque je dois utiliser la chose impérativement à la fin de la semaine.    

J'ai commandé un nouveau disque chez Macway, mais je me demande si je ne pourrais pas aussi tenter le coup du congélo, à savoir, selon ce que j'ai lu sur les forums MacGé:

- laisser le disque dur une nuit au congélateur dans un sac étanche,

- le sortir et faire reposer une heure à l'air ambiant,

- essayer un ultime démarrage (pour moi dans un disque externe firewire) et tenter de récupérer les données.

Dans la mesure où il semble qu'on ait qu'une seule chance, si quelqu'un avait l'expérience de la manip (ou d'une autre), et/ou une appréciation sur ses chances de succès, ce serait très gentil de m'éclairer.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2006)

Ca ne coute rien d'essayer.


----------



## Zitounesup (13 Novembre 2006)

Un conseil, assure toi que ton DD soit bien sec avant de la mettre dans son p'tit sac et au congélo sinon tu aurais des surprises


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2006)

Il y a aussi la tecnhnique du rasoir &#233;lectrique&#8230;

poser un rasoir en marche sur le DD.

Perso, je n'ai jamais essay&#233;


----------



## Ax6 (14 Novembre 2006)

Vous êtes sadiques de vouloir kryogénisé un pauvre petit disque dur sans défense !! 

tiens :
http://www.alternativeinformatique.com/3_recuperation_donnees/recuperation_de_donnees.htm 


désolé de pas pouvoir t'en donner plus, j'ai que des logiciels PC pour la récupération de données


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2006)

quark a dit:


> le sortir et faire reposer une heure à l'air ambiant,



T'es sûr ? S'il il revient à température ambiante, c'est quoi l'intérêt ? D'avoir fait se contracter puis se dilater les matériaux ?

Dans un des articles MB, le type laissait son DD entre 2 pains de glaces.


----------



## quark (14 Novembre 2006)

Merci de vos réponses.

En fait, j'ai suivi ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153279&highlight=cong%E9lateur

qui m'a renvoyé ici : http://light.pcinpact.com/actu/news/31373-Quand-Mister-Freeze-soigne-les-plaies-dun-di.htm

et là : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=163946&st=0


Dans le dernier, on parle aussi de cogner la chose, mais j'ai pas bien compris comment :rose: 

La récupération de données, je crois que c'est vraiment trop cher pour moi  

Ce sont bien les modalités du refroidissement qui m'intéressent : combien de temps, à quelle température, etc.

Si quelqu'un a une expérience, merci de me la faire partager.  

Je ne me suis pas encore lancé (le nouveau disque arrive aujourd'hui ou demain) et j'ai un peu peur :rose:


----------



## Dramis (14 Novembre 2006)

Tu le mets au congélateur pour une nuit, laisse le reposer un peu, une heure me semble bien pour éviter que de la condensation se forme sur le controleur lorsqu'il va chauffer.

Ensuite tu n'as qu'a essayer de le démarrer en à copier les fichiers qui peuvent l'être.

Si il est mort ton disque tu ne pourras pas le détruire davantages.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Il y a aussi la tecnhnique du rasoir électrique
> 
> poser un rasoir en marche sur le DD.
> 
> Perso, je n'ai jamais essayé


Le must : congélo ET rasoir.


----------



## donatello (14 Novembre 2006)

Si tu vis en Corée du Sud évite le coup du congélo.

Ils sont sensibles par là-bas...


----------



## HmJ (14 Novembre 2006)

donatello a dit:


> Si tu vis en Corée du Sud évite le coup du congélo.
> 
> Ils sont sensibles par là-bas...



Tres fin


----------



## HmJ (14 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le must : congélo ET rasoir.



C'est quoi cette histoire de rasoir ? Laisser vibrer un rasoir au contact du DD ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2006)

Oui... froid -> contraction thermique + rasoir -> vibration ==> t&#234;tes de lecture bougent


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (14 Novembre 2006)

*Je l'ai fait !*
Le 21 octobre mon iBook G3 affichait un &#233;cran  "bleu-gris" au d&#233;marrage + un petit "Tic, cloc, cloc" sur le c&#244;t&#233; gauche du clavier. Comme j'avais lu quelque part qu'une s&#233;ance de refroidissement pouvait faire des miracles, j'ai d&#233;pos&#233; mon iBook dans mon iFrigo (pas le cong&#233;lateur. Non, dans le frigo &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des l&#233;gumes. Je l'ai laiss&#233; au frais pendant 3 heures. Puis, repos une heure &#224; temp&#233;rature ambiante Ensuite, bouton de d&#233;marrage et hop, depuis cette date, plus de probl&#232;mes. Mais est-ce un miracle ou y a t'il une explication scientifique ? Dois-je contacter le Vatican ou les ing&#233;nieurs de Cupertino ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Novembre 2006)

Ca c'est vraiment pas de bol.... Et on dit que les MacBooks sont les pires


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca c'est vraiment pas de bol.... Et on dit que les MacBooks sont les pires



A qui, à quoi s'adresse ta réponse ?  Comprend pas


----------



## Komac (15 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le must : congélo ET rasoir.



... puis on le passe dans un "toaster"    

:rose:  ok... je sors


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,

Je ranime ce post pour vous parler de mon exp&#233;rience.

Un ami qui possede un ibook &#224; eu un gros crash... evidement pas de sauvegarde... donc j'essaye de r&#233;cuperer ses donn&#233;es depuis ce matin...
J'ai tout essay&#233;, jusqu'&#224; demonter l'ibook pour brancher le DD sur une interface IDE.
Et ce soir en desespoir de cause, je tente le cong&#233;lo...

20 minutes dans un sac de cong&#233;lation. Je branche le DD. Et l&#224;, les 5 Go qui doivent &#234;tre sauv&#233;s sont trasf&#233;r&#233;s en 10 minutes. 

Histoire de voir, je laisse tourner le DD, et 5 minutes apres, &#224; nouveau les bruits bizarres, et plus d'acc&#233;s...

Donc &#231;a marche bien dans certains cas. J'aimerai bien avoir une vrai explication sur ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne.


----------



## stef344 (20 Juillet 2010)

apparemment j'ai vu qu'il fallait le mettre à congeler 1h30 et ensuite le laisser décongeler 1h.
d'après ce que j'ai lu, cela recharge les aimants, et font bouger la tète de lecture.
il y à une vidéo qui explique comment faire (version film d'horreur ) en espérant vous avoir aider  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFcNXLPusDU (voici la vidéo)


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai essayé une fois il y a 6 mois, mais sans succès ...


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2010)

stef344 a dit:


> apparemment j'ai vu qu'il fallait le mettre à congeler 1h30 et ensuite le laisser décongeler 1h.
> d'après ce que j'ai lu, cela recharge les aimants, et font bouger la tète de lecture.
> il y à une vidéo qui explique comment faire (version film d'horreur ) en espérant vous avoir aider  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFcNXLPusDU (voici la vidéo)



Fallait-il vraiment sortir cette discussion du congelo où elle dormait tranquillement depuis 2007 ???


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Fallait-il vraiment sortir cette discussion du congelo où elle dormait tranquillement depuis 2007 ???



C'est long la décongélation, que veux-tu ... 

Et puis c'était de nouveau chaud quand j'ai vu ce sujet


----------

